# Hand-Crank GIF Player



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2013)

Interesting little hand crank GIF player...http://www.popsci.com/article/gadge...C&loc=recent&lnk=8&con=a-handcrank-gif-player


----------



## kburra (Dec 3, 2013)

[h=1]Page Unavailable[/h]


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 3, 2013)

That's weird - a sort of steampunk stereopticon! 

I also note that it's cranked counter-clockwise - odd, isn't it? That's not an intuitive direction ...


----------

